# Foley Catheter



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you bill for a Foley Catheter? And if you can what is the HCPCS code for it?


----------



## DGWILSON (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you referring to the insertion of a temporary foley catheter or the foley catheter (DME)?


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 31, 2011)

The foley catheter


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I will wager an *opinion* here.  Since you inserted the catheter, then yes can code for it.  It is DME given to the patient.  I would report HCPCS codes from the A43 category (A4316-A4355). Also, if tape was used, check out HCPCS codes from the A44 range.   There is also a modifer you use.  It is modifier AU to indicate this was an ostomy supply.  Modifier KX may also be required by the payer.

I would also recommend checking with the payer here for their specific critiera for coverage of this DME.  

Hope this helps and again this is my *opinion*.


----------

